

Successful Mobile Teams - twald
http://blog.testmunk.com/successful-mobile-teams/

======
mathattack
Despite some of the snark-worthy issues raised by others, I found this to be
very useful. Having a good interaction between Project (or Product) Managers
and Developers is critical. Setting up QA to enable developers is very
important too.

------
untog
Please get rid of the "sign up for our newsletter" popup. Immediate close-tab
from me.

------
pretz
Warning: there's a section of this post called "Drive engagement"

------
chrisbumgardner
s/Contiguous/Continuous/

Although Contiguous Integration sounds intriguing.

